# Bay hippie outfitters 3/4 redfish



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Captain josh puts the group from pro rental on redfish limits today !! Give us a call for open dates this month !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

